# Flexarium for iguana?



## inspectorgadjet (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a new iguana owner, and I've got him in a 260 gallon (about 6ft tall) flexarium at the moment. The flexarium is in a single room in my house, which also happens to be where I keep all of my computer equipment, so the room stays pretty warm at all times. I just wanted to make sure that he should be alright in the flexarium as I don't want anything to go wrong.
I've also got to get hold of a bigger branch for him to climb as the one I currently have only goes about one third of the way up the flexarium and he tends to climb up the fabric and hide in the plants at the top near the heat lamps. I read on an American iguana site that someone was intending to use a tall cat tower for their iguana. It seems a bit strange to me but doesn't seem like a bad idea as there would be lots to climb and also several platforms for the iguana to bask on as well. Also, the www.igsociety.org recommends carpeting platforms so it could work. Any opinions?
Lastly, I have also read that you shouldn't put wood chips in the iguana's viv. When I bought all my stuff the reptile shop said I should put wood chips in. What's the verdict?

Thanks for any advice 8)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

dont Iguanas need high humidty? Im not sure a flexarium will be suitable if they do.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah. I think they do require high humidity. In my previous post I mentioned that I was reading up on www.igsociety.org that should have been www.greenigsociety.org and this is where it gets a bit confusing. If you look at their habitat page, they have a picture of a big viv, with just wire mesh on the front. So that seems a bit strange unless they're keeping the whole room very humid.
They also suggest spraying the iguana with a mister which I am doing. I may have to wait a few weeks for completion on my new house and then start building a custom viv right away. In the meantime I will look at the possibility of a smaller viv for him for the moment.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

some people have their iguanas living free round thier house so I havent c lue how they go on with humidity :? I dont own a iguana so dont know enough about them to give advice so Id just do as your doing for now and give him a regualar spraying with water


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

any self respecting iggy would be out of a flex in no time at all!

there is a REALLY good lady i know, who knows a lot about iggys, she owned a wonderful male called Gromit...

please please please, can you contact her, and get her advice??? tell her i gave you her name and everything.. she will be able to clear up all sorts of things for you, and help you and your iggy have years of happiness together..

her iggy even responded to voice commands!

her name is Les, and i am sure many of you will already know of her, and of the wonderful Gromit, may he rest in peace.

the unofficial livefoods mascot. he was mourned literally around the world!

if you don't want to register on LF, or can't for whatever reason, then do drop me a line and i will get you in contact with Les. 

hope to help!

Nerys


----------



## inspectorgadjet (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Nerys. I'll check it out.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

inspectorgadjet said:


> Yeah. I think they do require high humidity. In my previous post I mentioned that I was reading up on www.igsociety.org that should have been www.greenigsociety.org and this is where it gets a bit confusing. If you look at their habitat page, they have a picture of a big viv, with just wire mesh on the front. So that seems a bit strange unless they're keeping the whole room very humid.
> They also suggest spraying the iguana with a mister which I am doing. I may have to wait a few weeks for completion on my new house and then start building a custom viv right away. In the meantime I will look at the possibility of a smaller viv for him for the moment.


in the cases you mention they are generally in places like florida usa where humidity is a lot higher than it is here to be honest.

However humidity can be kept high even in a well ventilated area by having a large water body heated, so if you have a heat mat under a deep tray of water then it should be ok.
Flexariums are not ideal though.


----------



## les (Nov 23, 2006)

inspectorgadjet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new iguana owner, and I've got him in a 260 gallon (about 6ft tall) flexarium at the moment. The flexarium is in a single room in my house, which also happens to be where I keep all of my computer equipment, so the room stays pretty warm at all times. I just wanted to make sure that he should be alright in the flexarium as I don't want anything to go wrong.


Hi...........as Nerys said - a flexarium is not ideal as it is unlikely to hold an iguana who is intent on free-roaming or is in the throes of the breeding season and also it will not maintain the temperatures that an ig needs, even if the room is warm. They need a basking area which has an average temperature of about 95F in order to process their food and I doubt that would happen with a flexarium (or you'd end up with enormous electricity bills :shock: ) The height is ideal though.

Re humidity......even in a vivarium it is difficult to provide the recommended humidity. Gromit's hovered around 45 - 50% but with daily misting and access to a large tray of water (which he also used as a toilet) he didn't suffer any adverse effects from its not being higher.



> I've also got to get hold of a bigger branch for him to climb as the one I currently have only goes about one third of the way up the flexarium and he tends to climb up the fabric and hide in the plants at the top near the heat lamps. I read on an American iguana site that someone was intending to use a tall cat tower for their iguana. It seems a bit strange to me but doesn't seem like a bad idea as there would be lots to climb and also several platforms for the iguana to bask on as well. Also, the www.igsociety.org recommends carpeting platforms so it could work. Any opinions?


Gromit had a cat tower to use as a platform to get out of his viv onto the windowsill, before he went off free-roaming. To be honest, I'd stick to using branches to create a natural looking environment (fruit tree branches are ideal) as occasionally he'd pick up fibre in his claws when he was climbing up and down, or in and out, of the tower. But it's down to personal choice. However, branches are a lot cheaper. :wink: 



> Lastly, I have also read that you shouldn't put wood chips in the iguana's viv. When I bought all my stuff the reptile shop said I should put wood chips in. What's the verdict?


I did use wood chips and never had any trouble with his picking them up, but I changed it to newspaper when he became ill so that the operation site wasn't compromised. If I get another iguana, I'd probably use newspaper now, to be honest.


----------



## Flake1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, if you don’t have your iguana in an enclosed vivarium (a very big one) then the best thing you could do to give your iguana humidity is to give him/her a bath in warm water for about an hour everyday, also to spray him with a water misting bottle every now and then as you walk by him/her

We built a stand for our iguana which stands at about 5 feet high it has two levels one of which has the heat and UVB lamps above it and another where he can escape the heat to thermo regulate his body temperature, he also has a ladder on the stand. We mist him and give him long baths every single day.

Remember an iguana isn’t just like other lizards, it's more like a cat then anything else, you can teach them and play with them and even get them to chase things. So personally to put an iguana into a vivarium that has no caging on it is like putting a dog in a vivarium. They like to hear things and know their surroundings, they like to hear and see people walk by and smell them. It's closer to taking care of a dog then a lizard. 

If your iguana isn’t getting the good amounts of humidity then it could affect his eating, shedding and can be prone to dehydration. But remember over humidityfying could cause repertory diesess and bacteria growth if not cleaned up right away, so just don’t go and stick your iguana in a bathroom and put on the hot tap to humidityfy it then leave him in there for hours on end.

The bath also acts as a way to put in a schedule for your iguana, he will get used to it and within no time will probably be walking to the bath on his own when you forget! 

Anyway! Sorry for the info overload... just when it comes to iguanas there is no such thing as to much info, they take so much care.

Those websites are really good by the way, they have key advise.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't had much time to be online in the past few days. But I have now purchased a really great second hand vivariuam (6ftx4ftx2ft) from Liz in Sheffield. Loki is really happy in his new home and I think it looks really good.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah good stuff


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Green Iguana*

Hi there,

I am new in this forum. It took me a very long while to find something like this here. Also I have a lot difficulties to find some information in the internet anyway regarding iguanas and rescue centres etc. I do live in London and my little darling died a month ago. She became 15 which is NOT the best age to die for an Iguana. (They can become up 25 in capture).

As I do have 15 years experience now with these fantastic creatures I would be there to answer questions re keeping them. I really do advice to keep them in a high humid environment (95%). Spray the viv as many times as you can. And provide drinking water on a daily basis. Feed fresh, Wild rocket, shoots and fruits. Have no time to write more, but will try to answer questions as I think that the decision to get an animal is a dedicaten to look after them for life and therefore you should be well informed about size and age of these wonderful pets.

So and if anyone of you has got some rescue centres in London to offer, please with www link or tel number please.

Thanks and I am happy to found this forum.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> So and if anyone of you has got some rescue centres in London to offer, please with www link or tel number please.
> 
> Thanks and I am happy to found this forum.



My green Iguana is looking for new home, if you considering getting another one please contact me it's a 3 yo healthy and friendly iggy,

let me know,


as for the flexarium - it's not a good idea, as some people mentioned already, humidity is a must and they don't like drafty rooms. You will be looking for custom build vivarium (wood and glass), just make sure that wood you will use will be prepared for humidity 75-95%.

Best thing to do is to build one yourself since costs of the custom build ones are quite high. You can always ask for some help on this forum - I've seen some people building them for much lower price than shops do.

remember about the size - bigger is better - you will be looking for sizes around 8'x6'x4' - that size should last for years.

many inexperienced people will tell you that if you will keep your iggy in small viv it won't grow big ...... b....cks

read, ask, read, ask and it will be easier than just getting random help from inexperienced pet shops which will try to sell you anything. 

find yourself good reptile shop around you and they should help you with some information as well.

good luck with your iggy


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Uromastyx Care Sheets Information on Uromastyx 


try these all written buy people who keep uro's then rated by there peers


----------

